# Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. August 2007)

Hallo an alle Angler!

Habe vor, mit meiner Freundein an den Bordesholmer See auf Große Barsche oder u.a. auch hechte angeln zu gehen! 

Die richtige rute und rolle und schnur und so alles hab ich...nu aber ne andere Frage....War heute unterwegs und Habe mir drei 
Wobbler gekauft

1: Wobbler: Baby Minnow
    Firma: Cora Z/Cormoran
    Gewicht: 2g
    Größe: 5,0cm
    Tauchtiefe: 0.5 m

2: Wobbler: Minnow
    Firma: Cora Z/Cormoran
    Gewicht: 5g
    Größe: 7cm
    Tauchtiefe: 0.5-1-5m

3: Wobbler: Shorty
    Firma: Cora Z/Cormoran
    Gewicht: 5g
    Größe: 4,5cm
    Tauchtife: 1-2m

Ich habe auch noch einige Spinner hier die ich auch noch mitnehmen werde, aber die jetzt so detalliert aufzulisten währe zuviel^^
Den Firetiger von Rapala werde ich mir NICHT kaufen da mir 10 € für so ein ding,bei meinem "Geschick" viel zu viel sind|bigeyes
Es muss doch auch anderes gehn, zumindest günstiger...
Meine Fragen: 
-Ist das an ausrüstung genug?
-Gibts auch noch etwas alternatives zum ködern für Kapitale, z.B. Naturköder?
-Was haltet ihr von den Wobblern die ich aufgelistet habe? 
-Nun möchte ich euch noch bitten mir zu sagen wo die markanten Stellen sind wo es sich lohnt nach großen barschen zu "suchen"....etwa schilfbänke oder freiwasser oder oder oder....

Hiermit verbleibe ich erst einmal...MfG Ich


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Meiner Meinung nach kann man NIE GENUG Ausrüstung/ Köder genug dabei haben, was sich aber keineswegs mit der Meinung anderer Boardies decken wird, ist also total subjektive Ansichtssache. Wenn du deine Fische fängst mit diesem Equipment, dann hast du genug dabei gehabt, wenn nicht, stocke dein equipment auf jeden Fall auf! Um "Fall 2", also dem "Nichtgenugfangen" aus dem Weg zu gehen, oder von vornherein auszuschliessen, hol dir gleich ein breites Farbenspektrum sowie Köder mit, die alle Tiefenbereiche von Oberfläche bis 10- 15m Tiefe abdecken, dann wärst du auf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## kea (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

@anglermeister17
Hast Du einen Laden?
Warum soll er "aufrüsten"? Wenn Barsche vor Ort sind, beissen sie fast auf alles. Es reicht normaler Weise ein Spinner oder Wobbler. Warum wie eine Armee aufgerüstet ans Wasser ziehen, Tonnen an Material anschleppen? Wenn man einem Köder vertraut, fängt man damit auch. Die Zeiten, in denen ich Taschenweise Kunstköder durch die Gegend geschleppt habe sind vorbei. Maximal 2 Spinner und 2 Wobbler reichen für fast alle Fische aus. Es kommt darauf an, wie man den Köder führt!!
Inzwischen fische ich nur noch mit Streamern auf Barsche und da habe ich genau 2 Muster: hell für helle Tage und schwarz für die Nacht und starke Bewölkung. Das reicht aus, um einen ganzen Barschberg abzuräumen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hehe..sag nur soviel dazu wer die ganze Zeit seine Köder wechselt hat weniger Zeit zum angeln und fängt weniger...Hab zwar auch viel zu viele Köder aber ich wechsel nicht alle 3 Würfe meinen Köder:q

mfg Flo


----------



## Laserbeak (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ich nehme an das Wasser eine handvoll Spinnköder mit. Wenn ich alles mögliche mitnehme und ausprobiere, wann komme ich dann noch zum angeln ?
2-3 bewährte Muster reichen völlig aus. An das Gewässer angepasste Köder sind angesagt und nicht "der komplette Angelladen".
Wer so viel mitnimmt zeigt aus meiner Sicht nur, dass er das Gewässer nicht, oder noch nicht kennt.
Ein Augenmerk auf Futterfisch, Tageszeit und Wassertrübung und schon bleiben wirklich nur eine Handvoll Köder übrig.

Und nicht von jeder Farbe etwas umd auf jeden Fall auch in 10-15m Tiefe.......#d


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Der Bordeshomer see is ja auch bloß max 8m tief, im durchschnitt aber 3m.....jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das ich net soviel mitnehmen muss wie ich das sonst immer mache.....

Trotzdem danke @all
und wie findet ihr die wobbler?

MfG Ich


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hab mit Cormoran Wobblern ehrlich gesagt keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die CoraZ Serie hat bei mir noch nicht einen Fisch gefangen, der Mister Big lief zwar ganz gut und hatte auch einige Bisse aber keiner davon sicher gehakt, hab das Gefühl die sind von der Konstruktion/Hakenanordnung usw. nicht ganz ausgereift zumal sich die Haken auch oft am Wobbler selbst verfangen haben was meiner Ansicht nahc auch ein Beweis für fehlende Überlegung seitens der Konstrukteure ist.

ich rate dir zu einem Ugly Duckling..kostet um die 5-6 € für so einen miniwobbler aber dafür läuft er gut, fängt gut und die Schnur hängt nicht bei jedem 3. Wurf im Drilling.


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Aliman, du siehst, die Meinungen klaffen hier teilweise deutlich auseinander, wie ich eingangs schon erwähnt habe. Ich bin aber der Meinung, und DAS ist unbestreitbar, dass es Tage geben wird, an denen man eben NICHT mit n paar Ködertypen in einer hellen und dunklen Farbe auskommt! Und um für solche Tage dann eventuell doch noch den "richtigen Köder" zu finden, gehört doch etwas mehr dazu, als jetzt nur mit 4 oder 5 Ködern am Wasser anzurücken, ist meine Meinung...


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Danke an alle....Gibt es denn noch gute ausweichmöglichkeiten wie naturköder, um kapitale zu fangen???
Und wo fang ich die barsche am besten, also die großen, an welchen markanten stellen?

MfG Ich


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

große Barsche werden ziemlich räuberisch, dass heißt nicht dass sie keinen Tauwurm nehmen würden aber wenn du selektiv auf großbarsche angeln willst würde ich dir zu kleinen Köderfischen (6-8cm) raten


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hot Spots für barsche. Sind ganz klar: Stellen in der Nähe von Wasserpflanzen, also seerosenfelder usw., Dann versunkene Bäume, Äste, die ins Wasser ragen, steil abfallende Kanten im See, und natürlich die "Barschberge", sagt der Name ja schon!


----------



## Nailuj (4. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hi du kannst auch Einfach nen Tauwurm auf nen Haken oder auch auf nen Jigkopf machen und damit sozusagen Spinnfischen kennen nen paar leute die damit auch gezielt auf Zander gehen und erfolgreich sind kannste ja ma ausprobieren. 

              Viel Glück bei der Barschjagd und Petri Heil


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (4. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hey @all

Danke für die Tipps....werde es gleich dienstag ausprobieren! 

MfG Ich, werden vielleicht auch noch fotos folgen!


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (10. November 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hallo,
und war der Angeltrip zum Bordesholmer See erfolgreich? Ich bin ja eher weniger überzeugt von dem Gewässer. Zu viele Algen, den ganzen Sommer über ist der See eine trübe Suppe. Der Fischbestand lässt auch stark zu wünschen übrig, gerade Raubfische stehen ganz schlecht im Kurs...
Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie es denn bei Dir gelaufen ist.

Patrick


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (14. November 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen....also eine trübe suppe ist es nicht, man kann gut und gern durch 2 m wasser den bodengrund sehen! algenmäßig muss ich dir auch wiedersprechen....hatte damals auf grund geangelt und auch beim spinnen kaum einen hänger! leider weiss ich nicht wie es jetzt ist, als ich da war hatte ich allerdings 22 barsche zwischen 20 u. 25 cm.....also wie gesagt, ist ja auch ordentlich kalt geworden, ich weiss net wie das da jetzt ist - bin seitdem leider nicht mehr zum angeln gekommen....

Das widersprechen ist nicht böse gemeint   ;-)

MfG Aliman


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

kanns ja mal ein Par Spro Asp Spinner zulegen hab mit den sehr gute erfolge auf barsche obwohl die eig. speziel für rapfen sind laufen die sehr gut auch auf hechte. aber du kanns auch einige twsiter bzw. shads nehmen geht auch gut


----------



## Master Hecht (16. November 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Also ich meine auch wer seinen ködern vertraut bracuht nicht viel auswahl.


----------



## Waagemann (16. November 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Habe auch zweidrei Cormoranwobbler mit den ich schon oft geangelt hab.Leider hatte ich noch keinen Biss egal ob auf Minnow oder andere Modelle!
Außer auf einen,der 2-teilig war,konnte ich einen 41er Barsch fangen...war auber auch nur einer!


http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p897297_Wobbler-Pauncher.html

das ist der Wobbler,allerding hatte ich ihn kleiner...ca.10g,8cm

mfg


----------



## Rocky Coast (16. November 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Muß mich der Meinung von Anglermeister anschließen, das es sinnvoll ist, eine recht große Köderauswahl dabei zu haben, wenn man beim Spinnfischen auf große Barsche erfolgreich sein will.

Habe es öfter erlebt, das sich der " Augenfisch " Barsch an manchen Tagen nur auf einen bestimmten Köder bzw. Köderfarbe gut fangen läßt und gerade diesen Bringer am nächsten Tag nicht mehr beachtet. So kann man zwar nie alle Köderspektren, Farben und Größen komplett abdecken, ohne das das Ganze zur heftigen Schlepperei ausartet, ein guter Mittelweg ist aber ein Sortiment mit mehreren Wobblern für verschiedene Tiefen, Spinnern, Blinkern und natürlich Gummi.
Habe meist auch mehrere Eddings dabei, mit denen ich farblich flexibler bin und die mir schon öfter aus der Patsche halfen, wenn die Racker mal wieder gerade nach einer Köderfarbe gierten, die ich just an dem Tag nicht am Wasser dabei hatte.


----------



## skatefreak (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Wo die barsche stehen?? also im Frühjahr, Sommer und frühen Herbst stehen sie noch nah am Ufer.Ganz besonders im Sommer sind Plätze die viel Schatten spenden extrem gute Dickbarschplätze!! Dazu zählen im Wasser liegende Bäume, Seerosenfelder, Stege und Krautfelder!!Ganz besonders gut sind Bäume und Seerosenfelder, wenn direkt daruauf eine Abbruckkante folgt!! Außerdem sind Barschberge toll!! Bei strahlender Sonne aber nur die Seite auf die der Schatten fällt#6

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Mfg Daniel


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

#d Das hier noch niemand wenigstens eine Sorte Gummiköder erwähnt hat finde ich schon irgendwie komisch.

Für mich sind Twister und Shads auf dicke Barsche das absolut beste, des weiteren Softjerks, Würmer und Krebse am TC- oder DS-Rig.

#c Ist auch spannender als mit nem Spinner oder Crank zu angeln.


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Also ich muss sagen das für mich versunkene Bäume und Spundwände die top plätze für Barsche sind .Vorgestern habe ich eine 35 er Barsch neber einem versunkenen Baum gefangen also kannn ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## hecht fan (15. September 2010)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

wurm unter pose


----------



## entspannt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

*Posenmontage mit kleinem Köderfisch ist immer gut*, Wobbler finde ich nicht so gut auf Barsch, Blinker und spinner hatte ich auch gute erfahrung mit.


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

naja mit wurm läuft bei mir irgendwie net ,mit köfi siehts da ganz anders aus


----------



## wobblerangel (18. September 2010)

*AW: Große Barsche...wie wo und wann?*

Hallo,

Die besten stellen für Barsche sind ins Wasser gefallene bäume oder ins Wasser hängende Bäume .....
Die besten Naturköder sind Regenwürmer und Maden ...Die wobbler die du aufgelistet hast kenne ich leider nicht... mit kleinen Spinnen habe ich keine gute erfahrung gemacht (ständig hänger nicht ieins Biss usw.)


----------

